# كتاب Introduction to Oil & Gas Production



## NOC_engineer (15 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب المدخل الى إنتاج النفط والغاز الطبيعي Introduction to Oil & Gas Production
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## eliker bahij (21 سبتمبر 2016)

​.​Thankssssssssssssssssssss for sharing​


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 سبتمبر 2016)

eliker bahij قال:


> ​.​Thankssssssssssssssssssss for sharing​


You welcome dear


----------

